# Blue Cheese and Date Cheese Spread



## abjcooking (Feb 28, 2005)

3 (8oz.) packages cream cheese
4 oz. blue cheese
2 cups sharp cheddar cheese, grated
1 (8oz.) package dates, chopped
1 cup pecans, toasted

Preheat oven to 300 and toast pecans 3-4 minutes.  Mix cream cheese, blue cheese, cheddar cheese and chopped dates together.  You may make this as a spread or make into one large or two small cheese balls.  Coarsely chop pecans.  If making into cheese balls, roll in pecans, otherwise sprinkle nuts on top of spread.  This can be made 2 days ahead.  Do not roll or sprinkle nuts on top until the day you are serving.


----------

